# How to: Nose Manual



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

This is something I really want to learn how to do well.
I can do decent manuals, but now i wanna learn something new.
i've seen people sit on their seat and like put both their feet up by the front tire to balance, and then ive seen people just stand and do them..
so, which technique works better or is easier and how exactly do you do them?
front brake at all?
thanks in advance!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

No don't use your front brake, what I do is just lean over a hella of a lot, almost like you are going to do a front flip or something. The trick is the control the back end of the bike with the amount of pressure you put on the pedals and sort of push down on the bars. I give myselfkind of like a hop to start, if you do it that woy it will be easyer to learn how to hop onto curbs into a nose manual.


----------



## ll 3nZo ll (Feb 15, 2007)

^^ That seems much easier said than done. I highly doubt I will be able to pop up onto my front wheels balance point without using the brake.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

ll 3nZo ll said:


> ^^ That seems much easier said than done. I highly doubt I will be able to pop up onto my front wheels balance point without using the brake.


Practice....and practice some more

this guy doesn't have any brakes at all:


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

yeah, i find hoping helps a lil bit. im not that great but can hold them for about a parking space length.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

try to hump your stem with your knees and put your heels upwards.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I always tap the front brake to get it started and squeeze the stem with my knees. Not very good at them yet, but they are coming...


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

but thats not a nose manual, it's just a 'stoppie' or whatever its called that ghetto kiddies do on Walmart bikes


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The no footed sitting on the seat thing is a no footed hang five. A nose manual is where you are standing on the pedals.


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

hang five = one foot off ( peg? pedal?)
hang ten = both feet off
nose manual = probably harder on a mtb, because you have to be sooooo far over the front wheel and dont have as much leverage (bars not up as high)

so i'd imagine. i just started learning super quick nose manuals and pop back into a regular one on the back wheel.

either way, learn without brakes...


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

alright, sweet.
thanks for the info.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

oh yeah, be ready to loose some teeth or break your nose. while learning you WILL go to far forward at some point and smash ur face.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

right, but i wont land on my face.
it's easy enough to hop over the bars and land on your feet.
EDIT:
hey, i just noticed that the big ads in the posts are gone.
nice.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

obiwan said:


> but thats not a nose manual, it's just a 'stoppie' or whatever its called that ghetto kiddies do on Walmart bikes


I tap the brake to get up and then ride it out. I'm not doing stoppies


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

this amazes me




preveiw from Bootleg Sessions on Vimeo.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Windowlicker said:


> this amazes me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a track bike??


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

JGill said:


> Is that a track bike??


yeah its a fixie.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

hahaha! no way!


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

okay im taking the opportunity to post 2 more fixie videos..




A Slow Wednesday Jam from Bootleg Sessions on Vimeo.




Bicycles on the Freeway from RichToTheIE on Vimeo.


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

Windowlicker said:


> yeah its a fixie.


unless he was skidding up to the curb, it's not a fixie. it's most likely a freewheel SS.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

TheSamurai said:


> unless he was skidding up to the curb, it's not a fixie. it's most likely a freewheel SS.


he was skidding to the curb or something because thats a fixed gear and its posted by a fixed gear movie


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> No don't use your front brake, what I do is just lean over a hella of a lot, almost like you are going to do a front flip or something. The trick is the control the back end of the bike with the amount of pressure you put on the pedals and sort of push down on the bars. I give myselfkind of like a hop to start, if you do it that woy it will be easyer to learn how to hop onto curbs into a nose manual.


Dude....you can do a nose manual? I seriously doubt that...especially if you're talking about doing it on your 26ers. :skep:

Don't give advice on something you can't do as if you can do it.

But seriously dude, if you can nose manual, throw up a vid or at least a pic...I gotta see this.

Tim


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

tibug said:


> Dude....you can do a nose manual? I seriously doubt that...especially if you're talking about doing it on your 26ers. :skep:
> 
> Don't give advice on something you can't do as if you can do it.
> 
> ...


X2!

pics or ban


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

tibug said:


> Dude....you can do a nose manual? I seriously doubt that...especially if you're talking about doing it on your 26ers. :skep:
> 
> Don't give advice on something you can't do as if you can do it.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be giving advice if I couldn't do it. I got some old footage i just uploaded so I'll post it in a second.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok here it is. i can go about 5-10 feet on flat, I would post some of that but I can't ride right now and am int he middle of building up my suburban 

so old footage: 




:thumbsup:


----------



## TAJ (Apr 7, 2007)

*finish the ramp*



DJskeet said:


> Ok here it is. i can go about 5-10 feet on flat, I would post some of that but I can't ride right now and am int he middle of building up my suburban
> 
> so old footage:
> 
> ...


Forget about building your suburban and finish building the ramp!ut:


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

those videos don't show you doing anything but a barspin... and an atempt. post up the footage, it doesn't take that long.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

TheSamurai said:


> those videos don't show you doing anything but a barspin... and an atempt. post up the footage, it doesn't take that long.


Are you deaf? I said I can't ride and don't have any other footage.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

i didn't hear you, so i must be deaf too...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> Ok here it is. i can go about 5-10 feet on flat, I would post some of that but I can't ride right now and am int he middle of building up my suburban
> 
> so old footage:
> 
> ...


That is not a nose manual. Nor is it 5-10 feet. That is a roll back from a ramp and you barely get the back wheel in the air.

Most of the nose manuals I see you actually move forward.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

lmao.
''please don't stop the music''
funny, funny..


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

DJskeet said:


> Are you deaf? I said I can't ride and don't have any other footage.


deaf? are you stupid? eh, i guess you already answered that question with the quote above.


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> That is not a nose manual. Nor is it 5-10 feet. That is a roll back from a ramp and you barely get the back wheel in the air.
> 
> Most of the nose manuals I see you actually move forward.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mattman122 (Apr 9, 2008)

i can ride a nose manual about 5ft. but i do use my front brake alittle and kinda hop up to get the rear up. i am gonna get a set of rigid forks. i think it will help on a 26er


----------

